# 2006 Recap



## Mike P. (Jan 3, 2007)

I think all the hiking forums have this kind of question.  It's nice to see what everyone did last year & see what kinds of things you hope to do this year/

I'll start by copying my answer from VFTT, except hopefully I'll remove the typos & edit some of it.

A very active 2006 over 2005 except in trail mileage which was just 4 miles shorter than last years 195 miles. I did gain more elevation though as I did not do two hikes in the south this year starting at 5,029 Ft & I did climb more peaks this year. For walking, jogging, treadmill, etc did 50% more total in 2006 (over 21.2 miles per week with almost taking Nov. & Dec. off - only two weeks over 10 miles.) 

Did not get to the ADK's this year  

Did get to the Catskills three times, climbing Windham from a new direction & also four new peaks on the Devil's Path before a feeble attempt at Westkill, but the brook is pretty.  

Family did their first hike together, Bald Cap in the Green Hills  

Did my 1st Presi traverse (only the third longest hike this year)

Attempted a Pemi Traverse in May - only got the Franconia's Garfield & Galehead but that was about 28 miles
Went back in Sept. did Bonds, Twins & Galehead, approx a 30 mile day 

Did two hike & bike trips, using the bike to close the loop from the car at one trailhead to another trailhead to start 

Met a bunch of new hikers this year, almost every hike  all three I did in winter or the Presidential Traverse trip, & even people on my last trip on 12/29-30. Also got to see familar faces in Dave M, Garry, Michael J & Chomp.  The guy I met on Monroe in March was in our Condo building in August, that was an unexpected treat.

While it was sad to hear about a good hiking friend from VFTT, Sherpa Kroto, getting hurt early in the year skiing, it was good to see him in May & June feeling a bit better. Keep recovering & getting a little stronger everyday.  

Goals for 2007, get to ADK's a couple of times (23 away from the 115) maybe take the 2nd summer family vacation up there (NJ Shore is always main vacation) & get family up Jo & maybe Cascade or Mt. Van.

There is a rumor of a company get together in Jackson Hole...... 
__________________


----------



## MarcHowes (Jan 4, 2007)

It was a good year for me. It was my first year of actual hiking.

I got into hiking in March so I missed out on any actual winter hiking except for Stratton!

I finished the NH 48 in 2 months (except Moosilauke which was done a few months earlier)
I also completed 68/100 of the NE 100 mostly in a 5 month period!
I hiked in every New England state except Rhode Island, I also hiked in PA and NY!
Got some pretty damned fantastic pictures along the way too!

My stats for the year are:
636 miles (mostly March - December)
230,220 vertical feet
Both stats are low balled with extreme prejudice!

2007 Goals:
NE100 list
Hit some Adirondacks finally
Finish off the MASS top 10
Get a few smaller peaks that I have been ignoring for a while
Meet some more equally crazy people.
Rematch some peaks I climbed which were cloudy and viewless
Reach 1000 miles


Good stuff! thanks for starting the thread


----------



## threecy (Jan 4, 2007)

This was my first year of tracking non-ski area related hiking activity, and my second year of really being able to hike (was working way too much+college the past four years, before then didn't have a camera with me when I hiked).  Noticing myself getting plump in the spring, I was able to increase my outdoor time/excercise (originally was going to take up mountain biking again, but after lugging it around for a few weeks, decided that hiking was easier/more spontaneous) as my workload decreased (was working at least part of 7 days a week May-Sept., ~65-90 hrs a week).

- Hiked my first 4,000' peak (Mt. Ellen)
- Did my fisrt Connecticut hike (Round/Frissell)
- Finally started logging my hikes on a site after 5 years of logging them on my ski site
- Hiked some local mountains that I had been meaning to hike for years.

2007 Goals
- Start the season earlier (with the exception of bad snow years, I haven't really hiked much prior to May)
- Try some new approaches (or try to beat my times on the same approaches) on the stuff I've hiked before
- Work less.


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 4, 2007)

2006:
Got out

2007:
Get out more


----------



## BoB (Jan 9, 2007)

I climbed Mt Monadnock


----------



## montvm (Jan 9, 2007)

*My Recap*

My wife and I started hiking again this past summer.  We hiked Monadnock and Cardigan together, and then we found out that she was pregnant.  So it put an end to her hiking with me, so I lost a hiking partner, (for now), and gained a new one for the future.

I realized that I wanted to hike all of the NH 48 4000'ers.  So I planned and hiked Jackson and Webster this past summer with my buddy Matt, to add to some hikes that I had all ready done in the past.  In between, I hiked Mt. Alander, North and South Pack Monadnocks, Kerasarge, Sunapee, Greylock, and Cardigan again, with Matt.  Most recently we did E. and Main Osceola.

I now have 39 left to do, or 43 left if I decide to do all in the winter, which is a possibility.  

My wife is due to give birth to our first child, (baby girl)  on May 9th, so I will try to get in an many more hikes as possible until then, and then I will be taking a hiatus.......But will be back.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 10, 2007)

Congratulations, my daughter will be seven on May 12th.

Welcome back to hiking!


----------



## Steve D. (Mar 6, 2007)

3 Trips for us...

Catskills - Memorial Day weekend.  3 days / 2 nights at Giant Ledge with my son and 2 others.  It was our first outing in the Catskills and was a great experience (sans the black flies).   

Appalachian Trail – End of August.  5 days / 4 nights in Mass - October Mountain, Kay Wood, Dalton area with my son.  It was a goal of his to spend some time on the AT and it was something that we’ll remember for a long while.  No bugs too!!

Adk in October.  One-nighter up to Burnt Bridge Lean-to.  This was a leisurely hike with 3 first-timers.  They had a blast and are now planning for a more adventurous ‘07.

None of our trips were of any great length or elevation gain and it was really our first full year of hiking.  With some luck we’ll be able to get out as much this year.

-Steve


----------



## walkerd2 (Mar 7, 2007)

I started with 19 4000 footers, ended the year with 38.
I did a 2 day half Pemi loop, which was over the Bonds etc.
Participated in the 2006 Seek the Peak, that was a blast.
Hiked through the 3 seasons, summer into fall into winter (can't wait for spring)

Goals:
Finish the 4000 footers ( hopefully within the next 3 weeks)
Get a good chunk of my NEHH done
Do some interesting whack hikes, maybe Redrock pond, Carrigain pond
Do a one day presi traverse this summer
Seek the Peak 2007
And track my mileage and elevation so I have something cool to say next year when this thread rolls around.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 7, 2007)

Steve,

While many here & myself to some extent are list & peak fixated to some degree, everyone would agree it's about being out & having fun.  Whether it's with family, friends, a SO, strangers or solo, it's your outdoor experience, so do what makes you happy.

(Happy comes with the caveat that others don't find it disruptive or threatened by it so for any of the nude hikers thinking about a summer Saturday on Tuckerman Ravine Trail, I'd say go elsewhere or wear clothes.)


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 7, 2007)

did one 5,000+....mostly just ADK stuff.  goal for 2007 is just to learn these mtns of New England, I just moved here!


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to New England Goblin


----------



## satchownz (Mar 14, 2007)

2006 Peaks:
-----------
Moosilauke
Little Haystack
Lafayette
Lincoln

2006 Trails:
-----------
Lincoln woods trail to the suspension bridge
Pawtuckaway (local hidden jewel I think)

More to come this year! (much more)


----------

